# Whatever happened to...



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Question for everyone. Whatever happened to the days when a horror movie didn't look like something next in line for a trip to the slaughterhouse? I mean the newest movie out will be that Collector movie, and it so far resembles the usual slasher porn crap. 

Why can't someone come up with a good "old-fashioned" horror movie that didn't rely on extremely bloody special effects and just go for a truly scary storyline? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, I think the type of flick you're looking for is still out there and being made but you just have to maybe look for it a bit more. 

Off the top of my head - and not suggesting these are all great films or classics in any sense, and yes there are too many remakes - but so far in 2009 Hollywood released The Unborn, The Haunting in Connecticut, Drag Me to Hell, Dead Snow, The Univited - we're waiting for the new Wolf Man, Jennifer's Body, Orphan, Zombieland, Romero's Survival of the Dead, House of the Wolf Man, and in the near future a possible Creature from the Black Lagoon, not one but two Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde projects, a couple Frankenstein films, and many many more. And of course there are plenty of independent and smaller films that slip under the mainstream radar.....Not to mention Trick R Treat coming on DVD this fall.

Yes, too many remakes, but they're not all slasher flicks. 

Just my two slightly inebriated cents


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I was referring to the ones that make the TV spots. So far the only one I've noticed was the Collector. The one coming out in August looks interesting (District 9) but I don't know if that counts as a Horror movie in the strictest terms.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Your definition of the horror movie you described is way too broad. I don't quite get your meaning.

I think most horror movies suck nowadays too. But it's not the special effects that are the problem. It's not the blood, etc. I think it's the production / art design, cinematography, acting, writing, dialogue, casting, directing, marketing, etc(.) that are the problem. I would actually like the new films if they were really about the blood and gore.

The real problem is that - you don't like any of the characters because the actors all look the same, they're all boring and stupid people, nothing interesting is going on, there's no deeper meaning to the movies, and the styles all look the same. There's almost no more atmosphere at all, all the music scores are the same, everything's played for "realism," and they look like crime films and feel like action-thrillers.

What we need is a return to slow, unrealistic, atmosphere-driven horror. Less computerized effects and more practical monsters and blood and gore. And, what about directors with something to say about society? These new films are just about brainless party-animal types going into nature somewhere and - boredom ensues.

I blame it on 2 things:

1. There is a distinct lack of visionary filmmaking. The filmmakers are all too young and have the same personalities. And no ambitions. They play it safe, follow trends, are typically from upper-middle class upbringings. And they imitate each other in too many ways. As people- they haven't struggled enough. Nor do they have anything interesting to say. There's no point to something like Saw other than it being a puzzle. And it wasn't original either. We already had Se7en- which was a proper thriller / serial killer / crime film which did have some very ingenius twists and a very hard-hitting, bitter view of the world. Saw is a wannabe-Se7en but with all the heart, brains, and guts removed. And it was written and directed by a couple of trendy young, middle/upper-middle class guys who speak with a lot of "like"s and look like actors in a typical WB show. It's not enough for the actors in the movies to look like that- this decade has given birth to _filmmakers_ who look like that too!

2. When horror fans look back on the genre, because of the current trends- a lot of amazing films are getting disrespected. Just take Sinister's post in the 10 Worst Horror Films Ever Made post. His point of view is becoming all too indicative of what a lot of viewers think about the 60's and 70's in horror.

Though it's usually had by younger, less experienced viewers - check out The Horror Debate . com, and you'll see it's starting to happen with guys pushing 40 as well! They can't see true art quality, story, subtext, and/or uniqueness beyond their nose. They just want the quick, cheap thrills that they get with today's "realistic" survival-horror. Not to mention- the fact that today's movies have more money put into digital treatments and bigger, better sound equipment and surround sound design... It's turning the fans into materialists. Or the kind of consumer who doesn't care what the new product is lacking- just so long as there is always New Product.

I'm almost as guilty as anyone else, though. Because I try but I can't get into most of the black-and-white era of horror. I'm incredibly picky, and the culture has changed so much. It's hard not to laugh at how mousey or self-sabotaging the women were. Or how repressed, uptight, and stiff the men were. And- all those suits and hats. :googly: Also, there's too much drama, romance, comedy- etc. They could tell the same story in a lot of those movies without having anyone die or anyone turn into a monster. And there's no feeling of danger or dread in the air at all. You know?

At least I *do* try, though. And I have very flexible, broad standards for quality. But you just can't beat the 70's and the 80's... When the movies really came to life. And the Fangoria culture set-in. And you had to have the music from the movies on CD or whathaveyou. That era in horror had so much to offer. And even though I don't like Re-Animator, Carpenter's The Thing, Night of the Living Dead, Night of the Creeps, etc etc etc(.)- I'd still rather watch those films than Saw-anything! This new era lacks everything a good horror movie needs.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> ...Just take Sinister's post in the 10 Worst Horror Films Ever Made post. His point of view is becoming all too indicative of what a lot of viewers think about the 60's and 70's in horror.


Are you trying to start a fight here? He is allowed to have a point of view without you bashing him for it.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> Are you trying to start a fight here? He is allowed to have a point of view without you bashing him for it.


What does that have to do with my post?

My post was about the state of the horror genre today. I'd like to stay on-topic, if that's fine by you.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> What does that have to do with my post?
> 
> My post was about the state of the horror genre today. I'd like to stay on-topic, if that's fine by you.


Heather's post has _EVERYTHING_ to do with your post, Lazario.

It's one thing to make a critique of the state of the genre today, such is your right and begrudgingly, I concede you have some valid points, but to out and out name someone, i.e. myself, when in correlation as to what is _wrong_ with the mentality of today's movie patron, then you have overstepped your bounds. You have openly disrespected not only me in this thread, but a mod as well just doing their job. So your personal vendetta against certain individuals and blatantly taking a jab at them by critical means, _YOU_ were in fact, the first to get off topic. Hauntiholik pointed this out, and you kept going with it, by being disrespectful of her. I'm afraid that just won't do.

I'm hoping this whole sorry episode is dealt with before it goes any farther. If it does, I ask that you contact me via PM's. Maybe I'll deign to respond, maybe I won't. I'll flip a coin. Let lady Luck decide the outcome. 

I say all that to say this: Take your own advice, and _YOU_ get back on topic.

I have said my piece. I will not respond any more to this on the board. To PM's we go...

Now back to the regularly scheduled program already in progress.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Okay, clearly I'm being very vague and mysterious... I want to talk about horror films, on this section about horror films, in this topic about horror films. That's why I have posted today here, in this category, on this subject.

If anyone wants to talk to me about something other than horror films in this sub-board, let's take Sinister's suggestion and PM each other. No, I'm not pretending I'm a moderator nor do I mean to be disrespectful to anyone. If you think otherwise - that is *your* opinion.

_Thank_ you and good evening.


----------

